# Lotto = Otto ?



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2010)

Also entweder liegt es an mir oder ich bin zu strulle.

Wollt grade mal die lottozahlen abrufen und geb oben rechts in die google-suche lotto ein.
Irgendwie komme ich aber auf keine suche sondern sofort auf Otto-versand.

Alles normal oder nicht?


----------



## Reducal (26 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lotto = Otto ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...geb oben rechts in die google-suche lotto ein


Und da kommt: lottozahlen - Google-Suche


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lotto = Otto ?*

Das ist jetzt kein rumgetrolle oder so.
Aber der leitet mich sofert auf Otto.de um . 
Klappt auch wenn motto oder sowas eintippe.
Würde da nur gerne wieder die normale googlesuche haben.


----------



## BenTigger (27 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lotto = Otto ?*

Dann ist bei dir irgendwas verstellt. Hier kommt bei Lotto auch Lotto


----------



## Reinhard (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lotto = Otto ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...oben rechts in die google-suche...



Auf welcher Seite denn "oben rechts"? Vielleicht bei t-online?
Google zeigt sich immer mittig.


----------



## Hippo (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lotto = Otto ?*

Möglicherweise das Suchfeld oben rechts im Firefox. Da kannste verschiedene Suchmaschinen hinterlegen. Standardmäßig ist Google voreingestellt.
Dann mußt Du Google nicht extra aufrufen.
Gibts auch im IE - auch rechts oben, nur ist da Bing voreingestellt (was sonst)


----------



## Reinhard (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lotto = Otto ?*

Stimmt.
Google direkt wars jedenfalls nicht.
Aber das wird Herrn "Unregistriert" eh schon wieder egal sein...


----------



## Hippo (28 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lotto = Otto ?*

Wurscht - egal wie kommt bei mir auch Lotto bei Lotto und nicht Otto.
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal ein ernstes Wörtchen mit Deinem Rechner sprechen ...


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lotto = Otto ?*

Ich hatte irgendwann auf einmal die Otto-suchmaschine im Firefox.
Die hab ich wieder gelöscht und jetzt nurnoch google drin.
Aber seit dem ist das so. Und ich hab keine Ahnung wie ich es wieder abstelle.


----------



## Reinhard (30 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Lotto = Otto ?*

Gib in der Adresszeile "about:config"  ein und nach der "versprochen"-Bestätigung im Filter "search" (beides ohne Anführungszeichen). Taucht da "otto" oder "ottosuch.de" auf, die jeweiligen Zeilen mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken und "Zurücksetzen" auswählen.


----------



## Jusuuf (21 Januar 2011)

*AW: Lotto = Otto ?*



Reinhard schrieb:


> Gib in der Adresszeile "about:config"  ein und nach der "versprochen"-Bestätigung im Filter "search" (beides ohne Anführungszeichen). Taucht da "otto" oder "ottosuch.de" auf, die jeweiligen Zeilen mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken und "Zurücksetzen" auswählen.



Hallo,

habe das gleiche Problem allerdings nicht nur mit Firefox sondern auch mit den IntenetExplorer.
Ist nur bei Google, Yahoo bringt die gewünschten Ergebnisse. Wie bekomme ich die blöde Umleitung zu Otto wieder weg ? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar (hab keine Nerven mehr)...


----------



## Reinhard (22 Januar 2011)

*AW: Lotto = Otto ?*

Da ich ausschließlich Firefox nutze, kann ich da auch nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Lotto = Otto ?*

Bei mir hatte nur eine neuinstallertion von Firefox geholfen.


----------



## Jusuuf (23 Januar 2011)

*AW: Lotto = Otto ?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bei mir hatte nur eine neuinstallertion von Firefox geholfen.


Ja bei Dir war es ja auch nur mit Firefox das Phänomen - aber bei mir ist es beim Internet Explorer genauso. 3 Virenscanner brachten nix zu Tage. Ist wiegesagt nur über die Browserinterne Suche mit Google so.


----------



## Antiscammer (24 Januar 2011)

*AW: Lotto = Otto ?*

Sicherheitsempfehlungen:


Firefox benutzen. 
Dazu die Plugins: NoScript und AdBlock Plus laden.
Mit "NoScript" dann künftig nur vertrauenswürdige Seiten für Javascript freischalten.
Auf Browser-Toolbars verzichten.

Dann passiert sowas ziemlich sicher nicht mehr.


----------



## Heiko (26 Januar 2011)

*AW: Lotto = Otto ?*

NoScript (oder gleichwertiges Tool anderen Namens) ist heute schon mindestens so wichtig, wie ein Virenscanner.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Februar 2011)

*AW: Lotto = Otto ?*

Ich benutze nosript und adblock und betterPrivacy .

Schalte die scripte auch nur bei vertraulichen seiten frei und es passiert trotzdem.
Find auch immer komisch ,dass z.B. jedes mal wenn ich auf Amazon war, die einstellung im Firefox entfernt ist, das alle cookies beim schließen gelöscht werden .
Das merk ich daran, das ich beim nächsten besuch mit werbung genervt werde,über angesehene produkte.
Also sicher ist nichts ^^


----------



## BenTigger (3 Februar 2011)

*AW: Lotto = Otto ?*

Hmm bei mir bleibt die Cookie Einstellung nach einem Amazonbesuch erhalten.
Das muss also irgendwie mit deinem System zusammenhängen.


----------

